# Wiring for Ignition control module



## srgtlord (Jun 4, 2010)

Im trying to upgrade to electronic igintion and I do not know what wires go where on the ICM and the distributor, any help is welcomed . Thank you in advance .


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

This, except where it shows the Megasquirt pin, that would go to the center pin of the hall sender on the distributor.


----------



## slmvwtattoos (Nov 3, 2010)

hey paul is this what im gonna have to use for my mega squirt system ur making me


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Yes but I'll give you a much nicer picture.


----------



## slmvwtattoos (Nov 3, 2010)

paul is my new hero:thumbup:


----------

